# Brine Shrimp Hatchery;



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone have any experience or reviews about this?

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/hatch-feeder-p-620.html

I am thinking about setting it up in a 5 gallon and keeping it as a pure hatchery.

Any ideas?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Not sure what you mean about a 'pure hatchery", but if you mean you are going to only hose brine shrimp, the tank would have to be salty. The BBS, when used in the manner this unit was designed for, die not long after they enter the fresh water of the tank. The idea being that they will be eaten before this happens.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Wait, this lets you hatch brine shrimp eggs continuously while running on tank water?

That would be pretty awesome for a SW tank. If it works as advertised.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I put my DIY brine shrimp hatchery inside my heated cichlid tanks.

Put a 4L pop bottle (with cutoff bottom) upside down inside an empty container with stones in the bottom to hold it down, clip the pop bottle edge to the tank top for stability and put the airstone/stiff line inside the bottle.

I can then lift out the bottle whenever I want to make more BBS. I remove the airline and wait for 5 mins and the BBS are at the bottom of the bottle now, so just use a turkey baster to suck up the BBS that have hatched at the bottom neck of the bottle.

I rinse them thru a coffee filter over a small container and then dump whats left in the filter (rinsed a couple of times with tank water) into another small container with tank water in it and squirt them directly into my tanks.

Cheaper than this unit!


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

BillD said:


> Not sure what you mean about a 'pure hatchery", but if you mean you are going to only hose brine shrimp, the tank would have to be salty. The BBS, when used in the manner this unit was designed for, die not long after they enter the fresh water of the tank. The idea being that they will be eaten before this happens.


Yeah; I meant just have a tank dedicated to the BBS hatchery. 
Sorry for not being clear.

Though your idea is great Betta; Are there any failsafes that the salt water would not enter your tank when removing or placing the hatchery in an established tank?

Read some reviews for the hatchery and users complained that the salt water sometimes leaks out when removing the hatchery due to suction cups.

That is why; I'd rather buy a $5.00 5.5 Gallon and place it in there.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

solarz said:


> Wait, this lets you hatch brine shrimp eggs continuously while running on tank water?
> 
> That would be pretty awesome for a SW tank. If it works as advertised.


The nutrition that BBS give isn't great unless you soak em in selcon or something like that. Yes you can hatch them but I'm pretty sure it's at a lower salinity also...around 1.020 or even 1.016 so you couldn't hatch them with your tank water unless it was that low.

It's sometimes easier just to go down to BA's and buy a bag for 2 bucks and feed your tank that way.

Edit:

Here is some info on hatching

Salinity:
25 parts per thousand (ppt) salt solution, or approximately 1 and 2/3 tablespoons of salt per quart (or liter) of water. This equates to around 1.018 specific gravity as measured with a hydrometer. Be sure to use marine salt or solar salt.

pH:
Proper pH is important in hatching brine shrimp. A starting pH of 8.0 or higher is recommended. In areas where the water pH is below 7, Epson salt or magnesium sulfate can be added at the rate of 1/2 teaspoon per quart of solution to buffer the hatching solution.

Temperature:
Optimum water temperature for a 24-hour complete hatch is 80-82°F or 26-28°C. Lowering the temperature would result in a longer hatching time. Do not exceed 30°C.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't know anyone that keeps their tank at 82 degrees...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*brs*

the brs at big als are just frozen worms they open and put in the tank in front of the live rock tanks ,I have watched them just put the frozen packs in .so I don't really understand why u wouldn't just go buy a frozen pack .
cheers 
tom


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You mean the live ones? I've brought those home and they are alive?


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

So; you guys brought the Brine Shrimp from Big Als? 
I was wondering; if you brought them home, can you store them in the fridge or something?
Or do you just buy the amount you feed your fish in that one day. 

I think the Big Al's at Yonge and Steeles has them but I am always late as they are always sold out. 

I always feed my fish frozen brine shrimp or bloodworms on Sundays.
Thought I would substitute the frozen for live food.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The brine shrimp don't last long since their lives aren't really that long anyways.

I usually store mine in a warm place and that keeps them alive. If they are stored cold then they will die faster.

The good thing about them is that the dead ones end up falling to the bottom so it's fairly easy to catch the live ones. Mine usually last 3 days or so in the bag


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*bbs*

well I have seen them open the packages and leave them to melt in the pail behind the tank ,so I just assumed that's what they were dumping into the tank 
I will pay some better attention next time I am there honestly dave I just assumed they dumped in the package from frozen 
my bad 
cheers 
tom


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Tom they sell live brine in a tank right near the frag tank at scarborough. It's pretty cheap and I do it like once a month to give the tank a treat. Only problem with freshwater guys is that they are hatched in saltwater...so yes they will die really fast in freshwater.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah; planning on feeding it to my freshwater tank. 
All I know from research is that you need to rinse them in a brine shrimp net very well to get the salt off of them.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I did some research on this and it doesn't look very feasible. The main issue is with the egg caps: they would get left over in the tank and possibly cause fish death.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

To eliminate those disasters; I was going to just set it up in a 5 gallon tank. 
Soley inhabitated by the BBS Hatcher. 

It'll make it easier to harvest?
Keep the old eggs out of the way.


----------

